# Manistee or AuSable?



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok a friend and I a planning a 3 day canoe trip for this summer and we are torn between the AuSable and the Manistee. we are only looking at taking about a 3-4 day trip. we have not done either of them Well at lest in the lat 10 years. I was told that you cannot camp just anywhere along the Ausable only at designated areas is this true and is it the same on the Manistee? any recommendations on which we should do or where to start and end would be awesome! I understand we will not be able to do the entire river but that's ok we have some time constraints hence the 3-4 days.

thanks in advance


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

There area lot of places to camp along the Manistee and there are a lot less houses/cabins on it also.


----------

